

Cracking Codes in Medieval Books - benbreen
http://medievalbooks.nl/2015/02/20/cracking-codes-in-medieval-books/

======
codezero
I love when I discover stuff like this. I remember seeing a medieval bible at
the Getty museum with writing in the side, at the time I thought it was Arabic
because of the aesthetic. After reading this, it's very clear that the writing
was Tironian.

~~~
dogpa
Reminds me of typists' shorthand.

